# Nights out for weekend 20th/21st/22nd November



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Guys,

The weekend is over  and attendance was excellent on both nights - some hardcore drinkers tipping up for both events and some even more hardcore turning up for lunch on Saturday too!! 

So here is the plan for this weekend:

*Thurs 20th Nov - From 2030 onwards:*

Thursday night we shall go to 360 (Website + Map - Jumeirah - Dubai - Jumeirah Beach Hotel - Dining - 360)

The website may not be very well updated but I can assure you it's open and the venue has been given rave reviews by the people I know who have been.

*Fri 21st Nov From 2030 onwards:*

Friday night we shall go to Fibber McGee's (Website + Map - Fibbers Dubai)

This is a more traditional Irish pub kind of affair but for those who want to have a dance later on we are right next door to Crown Plaza where there is a couple of bars/clubs. (You'll be able to dance free Dizzy )

*Sat 22nd Nov - From 1300 onwards:*

Late lunch at the Underground Pub, Grand Habtoor - An awesome fryup if I ever did see one!!! 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not:

Elphaba, MazdaRX8 (My Wingman!!), Shinjuku, Shingle Peak, Karendee, Dino, Gnomes, bubbles, Maz25, Joao, Caldwema, Stevie1980 + Becks, Lupo (+ H), DizzyIzzy, Sara81, Haylz, Mancgary, Mshurricane, Nomadic, Spellbound _{insert your name here!}_ ALL are welcome young and young at heart!!!!!!!!

Kaypee will have already departed so he will be missed 

For the newbies, PM me with a contact number or if you feel more confortable PM'ing a lass/girl then try Maz25, Shingle Peak or my PA/Moneypenny - Caldwema

Looking forward to seeing you all...

...See, I can go a weekend without going to Barasti 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Elphaba,

Grateful if you could make a sticky until next Saturday morning and give your blessing. 

Thank you


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Quite the line up!! I will definately be there. I hope my new best friend GARY will be there hehe


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Crazy, you are dead set a machine.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am of the opinion that 360 is full of posers, but the setting is great.  (I have been invited to a champagne tasting at Raffles so I'll pass  )

Fibbers gets very busy in a Friday. I was there this Friday after Queen gig. A small band plays late in the evening, so do give my friend Danny (the talented Canadian singer/guitarist with the tattoos) some support. There is a possibility I may be there again. (Warning for non-smokers - it gets very smokey by the end of the night.)

Very impressed with Barasti not being on the list. 

No need to stick as these popular threads stay on the first page. 


Suggestion - for a future Friday night, you might want to consider Peanut Butter Jam at Wafi. Peanut Butter Jam - Dubai Night Planner


-


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

We will def be in for the lunch on Saturday! 360 sounds like fun also.


----------



## MarinaUK (Nov 16, 2008)

*Great idea*

Hi

As a newbie, can I say what a great idea this weekend update is.

If any of you see a tall, stunning, Hugh Grant lookalike at any of these venues over the weekend, that's NOT me.

If, however, you see a VERY tall, Jim Carrey lookalike, that's me.

Please come over and introduce yourselves or I will sheepishly stand in the corner all night.

Looking forward to a great weekend.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll have to consult my social calendar..... and let you know (tick tock tick tock!)!!!! Of course, I'll be there!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

HURRAY! I am sooo looking forward to 360! yay yay yay!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

aaagh will miss Barasti though! 

Mel we still need to go shopping anyway!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> aaagh will miss Barasti though!
> 
> Mel we still need to go shopping anyway!


Of course we do, now we can go shopping for 360 too ;-) Oh yeah another great weekend coming up.


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Just a few more posts and they'll let me me send PM's. Great meeting folks this last weekend. Izzy, send me your email and I'll put you in touch with your compatriot.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

NYC_Guy said:


> Just a few more posts and they'll let me me send PM's. Great meeting folks this last weekend. Izzy, send me your email and I'll put you in touch with your compatriot.


alrighty, but make two more posts so I can't PM you.


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> alrighty, but make two more posts so I can't PM you.


I'm getting there - slowly but surely. Wait, here's another one ...


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> alrighty, but make two more posts so I can't PM you.


 
... and here's another ... should do the trick!


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Take plenty of money with you to 360, it always seems so much more expensive there!!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Anyone knows how casual is the dresscode at 360?


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Shingle Peak said:


> Quite the line up!! I will definately be there. I hope my new best friend GARY will be there hehe


Not bothering with you lot from this forum anymore. I am going to find a new group of mates who like me for 'who I am'!!

On a slightly more serious note. I may be out but I am feeling half dead today. I was out AGAIN on Saturday night. Went to the Grovesnor House to meet some friends from England. They snook me into the *FREE* bar so I made the most of it!! And last night I went watching the mighty Man City draw against Hull  so more alco was consumed! I need to dry out this week me thinks!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Anyone knows how casual is the dresscode at 360?



Not very casual. Think trendy. No shorts or flip flops. Jeans & tshirt OK if smart/stylish ones. The woman are often fairly dressed up. Best to be presentable if you aren't on a list and just want to get in.

If you do see people more casually dressed it'll be because they have been to brunch at Marina Seafood restuarant as that give entry to 360. Or they have a Jumeirah Gold card. 

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Anyone knows how casual is the dresscode at 360?


Have a look on Dubizzle - they have pictures. Essentially

Shoes, Trousers or Smart Jeans and a shirt with a collar.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

360 have the couples only policy at the door I think? I may be wrong.


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> 360 have the couples only policy at the door I think? I may be wrong.


Hey I will certainly be at one or all of these events this weekend. I know poor form from me not being able to make it last week but i am pumped for this weekend! I PROMISE.....if i dont turn up......drinks are one me!!! haha so that mens yes I will def be there otherwise I will end up broke. !


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi

I'm sadly busy on Friday - doing one of those quad-biking trips with work (if it's really good though, I'll organise one for the forumers).. But well up for 360 on Thursday - last weekend at Barasti was really good fun and was great to meet everyone.

Last time time I tried to go to 360 though, it was about 9pm on a Friday and there was a big queue outside by then, and when we got near the front we were turned away by the bouncers. There were just two of us lads though, so guys will probably need some help from girls to get in, and it's a good idea to get there early.

Have a good week

Sam


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeh im probably around, steve, sara, gary ill speak to you in the week about it.

Haven't been 360 yet either, ill see a man about a list for us 

dino!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> yeh im probably around, steve, sara, gary ill speak to you in the week about it.
> 
> Haven't been 360 yet either, ill see a man about a list for us
> 
> dino!!!


Cheers Dino - Oi Oi!!!

I have been assured that on Thursday it is NOT the same as Friday and Saturday, ie there is not as much, if any, of a queue. That's why I picked it for Thursday's night out.

This should be an EXCELLENT night out and a good introduction to the newbies here of how good the people are on this forum!!

EVERYONE is ALWAYS made welcome!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> 360 have the couples only policy at the door I think? I may be wrong.


You should know by now that's not a problem me old China, we'll just send someone out to meet people


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> 360 have the couples only policy at the door I think? I may be wrong.


The times i've been there, there hasn't been, although I can't remember which days of the week they were


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You should know by now that's not a problem me old China, we'll just send someone out to meet people


Pimping the gals out already? 

Timeout states that its only Fri and Sat that has a guest list, so Thurs should be ok.


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Fantstic! Can't wait! Sounds fantastic to me. !


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Pimping the gals out already?
> 
> Timeout states that its only Fri and Sat that has a guest list, so Thurs should be ok.


I knew that was the case, we hummed and aaaaahed about going on a Friday but decided Thurs was better for this reason. It's going to be another AWESOME weekend in Dubai!!


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Thursday is very relaxed in 360, no guest list and a decent chance to end up in the Apartment on the way back to complete the night out  Would be cool to meet up with you guys so will try to be there. Take warm clothes - it's gonna be cold!!!


----------



## dave27 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi! I'm new in town, so would love to join you guys for a beer or 5 if that's cool. Might not be able to make Thursday but Friday works and the fry-up might be needed on Saturday then.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep I WILL be out this weekend seen that I have just promised crazymazy haha, I know I said I would be last week but I wasnt very well  Havnt been to 360 yet but wanted to go for ages!!!! Will miss barasti tho!!!! Cant Make The Saturday Lunch Though Due To WORK  xx


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Not bothering with you lot from this forum anymore. I am going to find a new group of mates who like me for 'who I am'!!
> 
> On a slightly more serious note. I may be out but I am feeling half dead today. I was out AGAIN on Saturday night. Went to the Grovesnor House to meet some friends from England. They snook me into the *FREE* bar so I made the most of it!! And last night I went watching the mighty Man City draw against Hull  so more alco was consumed! I need to dry out this week me thinks!!!


Haha Gary That Is Beacuse Hull Are Awsome


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> [...]
> 
> For the newbies, PM me with a contact number or if you feel more confortable PM'ing a lass/girl then try Maz25, Shingle Peak or my PA/Moneypenny - Caldwema
> 
> [...]


Hi,

this thread is a great idea. I definitely will join you on Friday at Fibber McGee's. Maybe I will also be at 360 tomorrow (depending on when I manage to leave the office).

However, I guess I cannot PM anyone, since this is my first post, right? So how will I recognize you at any of these locations?


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Cheers Dino - Oi Oi!!!
> 
> I have been assured that on Thursday it is NOT the same as Friday and Saturday, ie there is not as much, if any, of a queue. That's why I picked it for Thursday's night out.
> 
> ...


Hi Crazymazy,

finally after months here i am as well. Is it possible to reach you at 360 and if yes how? As i see things more clearly than one week ago it woud be nice to have acouple or three or four or five...beers with you...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

30knots said:


> Hi Crazymazy,
> 
> finally after months here i am as well. Is it possible to reach you at 360 and if yes how? As i see things more clearly than one week ago it woud be nice to have acouple or three or four or five...beers with you...


Send me a PM with your phone number mate and I'll text you with mine.

...that goes for anyone else too who wants to go. You need to send 5 PMs so get contributing if you're on any less than that.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi guys, just a thought but has anyone checked with 360 to see if they have any special events tonight? It's the opening of Atlantis party and there's a fireworks display that's supposed to be the biggest in the world ever. I heard on the radio this morning that everywhere with a view of it will be packed and charging entrance fees. Barasti was rumoured to be charging 950 dirhams to get in....


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Send me a PM with your phone number mate and I'll text you with mine.
> 
> ...that goes for anyone else too who wants to go. You need to send 5 PMs so get contributing if you're on any less than that.


Great received!
I will drop there around 8.00/8.30 then i give you a short phone call. will it be ok?


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

kolhoznik said:


> Thursday is very relaxed in 360, no guest list and a decent chance to end up in the Apartment on the way back to complete the night out  Would be cool to meet up with you guys so will try to be there. Take warm clothes - it's gonna be cold!!!


I wont be around tonight people but im not sure whether you'll be able to get into 360, its the opening of Atlantis tonight and the HUGE firework display is the main event consequently alot of people have booked dinner there and they are limiting entry to diners only, i would call them guys to make sure?

Dean


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I am trying to get through to them at the minute. No one is answering, but i will let you know what i find out


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> I wont be around tonight people but im not sure whether you'll be able to get into 360, its the opening of Atlantis tonight and the HUGE firework display is the main event consequently alot of people have booked dinner there and they are limiting entry to diners only, i would call them guys to make sure?
> 
> Dean



I just called the Jumeirah Hotel Box Office and they tell me is a "normal" night and no cover charges apply nor there is any guest list. But since we all know these peoople are totally unreliable anyway, they gave me the mobile number of the hostess so will give her a call later. she doesnt turn on her phone until 3pm though. little miss diva.


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

collecting posts...


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

... so that I can PM you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

falk said:


> ... so that I can PM you.


Think you may need one or two more...


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Think you may need one or two more...


right, i still don´t see the "PM" button!


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

falk said:


> right, i still don´t see the "PM" button!


sorry for spamming this thread. who invented this stupid PM rule?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

falk said:


> sorry for spamming this thread. who invented this stupid PM rule?


It is a good rule. Just added a message on your profile page. Do the same to me and you should be good...

HTH


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It is a good rule. Just added a message on your profile page. Do the same to me and you should be good...
> 
> HTH


I can neither see your message, nor leave a message on your profile page. Seems like the wohle messaging system is not yet available to me.


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

falk said:


> I can neither see your message, nor leave a message on your profile page. Seems like the wohle messaging system is not yet available to me.


Tried to access the "Send a private message" Link in the FAQ section. Got the following message:

"falk, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

Looks like messaging hasn´t been enabled yet. So I guess I have no other choice than simply showing up today or saturday and see if I can find you.


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

falk said:


> I can neither see your message, nor leave a message on your profile page. Seems like the wohle messaging system is not yet available to me.


Tried to access the "Send a private message" Link in the FAQ section. Got the following message:

"falk, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

Looks like messaging hasn´t been enabled yet. So I guess I have no other choice than simply showing up today or tomorrow and see if I can find you.


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Fireworks! Will try to be there.


----------



## dave27 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah im the same i think - cant PM yet so might have to just turn up too!


----------



## dave27 (Nov 19, 2008)

will try just more post too.......


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

dave27 said:


> will try just more post too.......


i guess 10 is the magic number! finally can send pms.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

So is the late lunch still on?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what an awesome weekend !! 

they just keep getting better and better!!!

can't wait for next one !!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> what an awesome weekend !!
> 
> they just keep getting better and better!!!
> 
> can't wait for next one !!


Amen to that!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Big thanks to all that attended the events, breakdown as follows:

[email protected]

MazdaRX8, Shinjuku, Gnomes (+O), Caldwema (+C), *Shingle Peak*, Karendee, *Aussie Bel, Maz25, DizzyIzzy, Falk(although we did not know)*, Joao, Haylz, Nomadic, Mancgary, 30Knots

Fibber Magees & Zinc

MazdaRX8, Shinjuku, Caldwema (+C), *Shingle Peak, Aussie Bel, Maz25, DizzyIzzy, Falk(this time with us)*, Aisha, Lupo

[email protected] Habtoor

*Shingle Peak, Aussie Bel, Maz25, DizzyIzzy, Falk*, Lupo, Nomadic, Becks, Bubbles (+ M)


*Those in bold attended all three events


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Big thanks to all that attended the events, breakdown as follows:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


You're too modest! We should actually be thanking *you* for organising all these great nights out, so thank you!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You're too modest! We should actually be thanking *you* for organising all these great nights out, so thank you!


I totally agree, thank you Crazy and see you next thursday


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

big round of applause and standing ovation for crazymazy!! my social life would suck without you


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> big round of applause and standing ovation for crazymazy!! my social life would suck without you



Completely agree with that!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> big round of applause and standing ovation for crazymazy!! my social life would suck without you


Cheers Crazymazy!!! I am with Izzy, where would we be with out you? Keep up the good work!!


----------

